
Simply Scheme is now available online - soundsop
http://www.cs.berkeley.edu/~bh/ss-toc2.html
======
Derferman
I took CS61A with one of the authors of the book, Brian Harvey (CS61A is the
introductory computer science course here at Berkeley). While I loved the
class and enjoyed having Harvey as my professor, I found Simply Scheme a bit
too limited and simplistic. SICP covers more material in greater detail.

<http://mitpress.mit.edu/sicp/>

~~~
tjr
Agreed, though SS stands out by including a full-page photograph of Alonzo
Church. :-)

------
pasbesoin
There are two instances of link

<http://www.cs.berkeley.edu/~bh/ssch0/match.html>

which does not resolve. Examining the link construction on that page, it is
apparent that the link should instead be the following, which does resolve

<http://www.cs.berkeley.edu/~bh/ssch16/match.html>

~~~
pasbesoin
One of the authors responded, so I'm guessing this will be fixed soon.

------
Confusion
If there was a single PDF with the entire book, I might take a look at it, but
this 'one pdf per chapter' stuff is annoying as hell. I'll stick with my PDF
of SICP until I get sick of it and decide to order it.

~~~
rits
All you need is curl, pdflatex with pdfpages, and fresh dir.

curl -O <http://www.cs.berkeley.edu/~bh/pdf/ssch[00-27].pdf> && pdflatex
-jobname ssch-all-in-one
"\documentclass{article}\usepackage{pdfpages}\begin{document}\includepdfmerge{$(for
x in ssch??.pdf; do echo -n $x, -, ; done)}\end{document}"

